# Thinning Shears for Thick Areas of Coat?



## Goldens&Friesians (May 31, 2014)

The areas you describe are very common areas for build up of undercoat. One of the best tools for getting that coat out is a good undercoat rake (not a furminator). Brush with a slicker brush first, then go over it with the rake-you'll be amazed how much lose hair that rake will get out! Concentrate on the areas around the butt/base of tail, chest, and tummy as these are commonly overlooked areas. On my Goldens, I do use a thinning shears to remove excess hair around the ears. I go for the show dog look on the ears, but haven't perfected it yet.


----------



## Goldens&Friesians (May 31, 2014)

Also, for trimming feet I like the Fromm 6 inch curved shear. Its a cheap shear, and they don't necessarily last that long (I'm a groomer though, so it gets LOTS of use!), but I still like them better than anything else I've tried. I get mine from Pet Edge or Ryan's Pet Supply.


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

Brady right now has two knots between his legs that I am trying to get rid of. He is very hard to groom down there, and he does have the thickest spay coat. I will probably have a professional do it for me. Personally, I think it got thick after he had surgery a couple years after being neutered. I am just learning. I did buy a cheap pair of thinning shears at Petco and some cutting shears at Sally's until I can afford some Christian Christiansen's.

I used the thinning shears for the first time around the ears this weekend and I think I did a pretty good job for the first time. I used the regular shears to cut around the ear and inside and to shape his feet. I bought a Peanut shaver at Sally's to cut the fur on the bottom of his feet and between his toes.

One of my mentors blew Sailor out with a heavy duty dog dryer, it straightened her fur so well. I can now really see how important it is to spend that money on them.

I think this week end I am going to thin out Brady's butt, because he does have too much down there that he often gets himself dirty when he relieves himself.


----------

